# jigging,jigging and more jigging



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

before i never liked jigging.... until this year when i caught my first white bass on it my go to colors are white, chartruse, now i'm going to try christmas lights
while watching a walleye run gary the owner of maumee tackle said christmas lights would be good to try meijer has them on clearence for $2.29


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Where you gonna plug them in at TB?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

at the dam in hamilton... i might go to the walleye run in march or april


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Make sure you get the LED ones, TB! The regular ones always short out on me


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Might want to try some sort of special storage container too TB... Nothing like getting to your favorite fishing spot that you wouldn't dare tell another soul about only to spend 30 minutes untangling lights before you can even start fishing! &#128545;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Found this while looking for a funny picture to post on this thread... Maybe TB is talking about jigging these... I bet these would work great for fishing at night for sauger ha ha


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Or it could be a gimmick like that mighty bite thing on TV... I think that lure is the biggest crock of $#!% I've ever seen... Even worse than the banjo minnow


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You can catch TONS of fish on both of those,Zack.Just make sure its a small farm pond w/400+bass and 6 bluegill in it.If you lose those,try a blade of grass!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You can catch TONS of fish on both of those,Zack.Just make sure its a small farm pond w/400+bass and 6 bluegill in it.If you lose those,try a blade of grass!


Ha ha yea or fish in their crystal clear fish tank with starving 10# bass


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Trailbreaker, or should I call you Spotbuster? Be sure to take the Christmas lights off the tree before you try fishing with them.  But what if a person is Jewish? Should they use a Menorah instead? Then I guess they would catch Gefilte fish. Yes, there is a very large Gefilte fish run in the Spring, Oy Vey!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

these are christmas lights by berkley


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Will you post another pic of one of those out of the pack? I tied a few flies last spring to try and imitate some bait fish I saw in the creek. That looks like it would be perfect for it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Just make sure its a small farm pond w/400+bass and 6 bluegill in it.



Ahhhh, like the ones guys get their Fish Ohio awards from?!





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

zack2345 said:


> Or it could be a gimmick like that mighty bite thing on TV... I think that lure is the biggest crock of $#!% I've ever seen... Even worse than the banjo minnow



I have caught so many fish in that dang banjo minnow, from bass to eyes, from crappie to catfish. And not just in ponds.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I have caught so many fish in that dang banjo minnow, from bass to eyes, from crappie to catfish. And not just in ponds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Banjo minnows are definitely good baits!

TB, they are certainly worth a shot. Jigging is my fav. All kinds of jigs. Big jigs, small jigs, floating jigs, jigs with spinners. Very simple yet versatile way to fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tb unfortunately if you dont like jigging then you should not be fishing. Lol. Its fishing at its most basic where one first moves from live bait to using lures and it involves learning how to make your lure imitate a baitfish while learning to "feel" what the lure is doing through the rod. Its s pivotal time in ones progression in fishing and a time where many people dont give it enough time and give up on lures completely. Once you build some confidence with twister tails youll be on your way to becoming a much better lure fisherman. 
With that said those twisters look like they would be great for fishing the dam in hamilton for white bass, saugeyes and the occasional carp and cstfish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Christmas lights in cloudy water on a sunny day. I'm a fan.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Hampton77 said:


> Will you post another pic of one of those out of the pack? I tied a few flies last spring to try and imitate some bait fish I saw in the creek. That looks like it would be perfect for it. Thanks for posting.


meijer has them on clearence for $2.29


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Co-angler,those are the ones!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> meijer has them on clearence for $2.29


Most areas require people to take their Christmas lights down as of January 1st. I think you were at the right place at the right time.

I like the look of those things. That's pretty much how I picture a crayfish would look from a Hamilton river anyways


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Those aren't crayfish, dem is Hamy-ton lobsters. A few of them and a six pack of Red White & Blue and you've got a Hamy-ton 7 course meal.  Throw in some banana Moon Pies for desert and they'll think you're fancy schmancy and live on the West Side of Hamy-ton.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> before i never liked jigging.... until this year when i caught my first white bass on it my go to colors are white, chartruse, now i'm going to try christmas lights
> while watching a walleye run gary the owner of maumee tackle said christmas lights would be good to try meijer has them on clearence for $2.29


Hey buddy! You must have cabin fever like me &#128522;&#128031; &#128031;&#127907;&#127907;. I've watched that same vid several times. Can't wait until the spring so i can take another shot at limiting out &#127774;


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> Make sure you get the LED ones, TB! The regular ones always short out on me


Call me a traditionalist but I still like using the c9 christmas lights. You just have to get used to a slower casting stoke, like you'd use with an old fiberglass rod. Do that and you shouldn't have any problems with them shorting out. That being said I like using the LEDs when the situation call for it, like windy days on big water.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

EStrong said:


> Trailbreaker, or should I call you Spotbuster? Be sure to take the Christmas lights off the tree before you try fishing with them.  But what if a person is Jewish? Should they use a Menorah instead? Then I guess they would catch Gefilte fish. Yes, there is a very large Gefilte fish run in the Spring, Oy Vey!


But what if the person is Abdul Klamwacker and he's not Jewish.He just shoots the lights off the tree.

But I think that color looks Gooood for Smallmouth TB.Good pick.




Roscoe


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> But what if the person is Abdul Klamwacker.


LOL... That's soooooo bad.  Yeah, watch out for Osama Bin Fishin on the GMR. He might do a Jihad on a carp or something. 

Wait a minute! TB has been growing his beard out and he faces East a lot, hmmmmm. Maybe he's part of the Jiggin Jihad.

Allah Snackbar!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> Call me a traditionalist but I still like using the c9 christmas lights. You just have to get used to a slower casting stoke, like you'd use with an old fiberglass rod. Do that and you shouldn't have any problems with them shorting out. That being said I like using the LEDs when the situation call for it, like windy days on big water.













Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> Call me a traditionalist but I still like using the c9 christmas lights. You just have to get used to a slower casting stoke, like you'd use with an old fiberglass rod. Do that and you shouldn't have any problems with them shorting out. That being said I like using the LEDs when the situation call for it, like windy days on big water.


Understandable but those things draw way more power than LEDs, and I find that most of the time my backpack generator is too cumbersome, especially in my kayak and when swinging on rope ladders to get to a spot.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Yeah, watch out for Osama Bin Fishin on the GMR. He might do a Jihad on a carp or something.
> 
> Wait a minute! TB has been growing his beard out and he faces East a lot, hmmmmm. Maybe he's part of the Jiggin Jihad.
> 
> Allah Snackbar!


It's not Osama Bin Fishin that I'm worried about. I snapped this photo a while back down by the dam. TB was all bent outta shape after losing his Livingston Lure and after some locals started fishing too close to his spot, he absolutely lost his mind.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> It's not Osama Bin Fishin that I'm worried about. I snapped this photo a while back down by the dam. TB was all bent outta shape after losing his Livingston Lure and after some locals started fishing too close to his spot, he absolutely lost his mind.



hahahaahah rob you're a nut... i still have my livingston lure


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

HOUSE said:


>


Where can I get a hat like that? KMart or Bass Pro? I wonder what the SPF protection is on a sucker like that? Syrian Shrine Circus here I come!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

they saw me coming and went oh **** here's comes osama bin fishing run


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Understandable but those things draw way more power than LEDs, and I find that most of the time my backpack generator is too cumbersome, especially in my kayak and when swinging on rope ladders to get to a spot.


I just use a really really really really long extension cord.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

This makes more sense to me.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL good one


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Spotbuster! Did they ban you from Meijer yet? I heard you've cleaned out almost all the tackle on clearance within a 20 mile radius of Colerain. 

"You been here 4 houwa you go now!"


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

EStrong said:


> Hey Spotbuster! Did they ban you from Meijer yet? I heard you've cleaned out almost all the tackle on clearance within a 20 mile radius of Colerain.
> 
> "You been here 4 houwa you go now!"


no haven't been


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> no haven't been


TB I seriously did stop by my local Meijers today but I didn't see your Christmas lights  I was totally going to use them on my next trip and give you a shout-out! Thanks for the lookout on the deal anyways, dude  

I'm just teasin' ya with the pics, by the way. You know I'm on Team TB!

(Crawdude - that was hilarious)


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> You know I'm on Team TB!


Where are the shirts/jerseys? Can't have a team without the proper attire sir. Since Crawdude is the resident Photoshop/design dude/expert/guru, I assign him the task of creating the official "Team TB" fishing jersey. Since I'm a network engineer/blackhat hacker, I'll secure funds from somewhere to pay for all this mess and then we can all go to Vegas or at least at a minimum Newport or something. 

E...

ps, Just a suggestion on the design Crawdude since I have no authority to officially assign tasks and stuff since they took away my license to kill gophers by the government of the united nations. 

Gunga galunga, gunga gunga-lagunga


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> TB I seriously did stop by my local Meijers today but I didn't see your Christmas lights  I was totally going to use them on my next trip and give you a shout-out! Thanks for the lookout on the deal anyways, dude
> 
> I'm just teasin' ya with the pics, by the way. You know I'm on Team TB!
> 
> (Crawdude - that was hilarious)


i know i thought it was funny


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

EStrong said:


> Where are the shirts/jerseys? Can't have a team without the proper attire sir. Since Crawdude is the resident Photoshop/design dude/expert/guru, I assign him the task of creating the official "Team TB" fishing jersey. Since I'm a network engineer/blackhat hacker, I'll secure funds from somewhere to pay for all this mess and then we can all go to Vegas or at least at a minimum Newport or something.
> 
> E...
> 
> ...


I'm all for making t-shirts, problem is I'm backlogged! I still haven't started Bazzin05's poster I promised for the 2014 20" smallie contest!

In order for me to make a Team TB shirt I have to actually go fishing with Trailbreaker. You down Trailbreaker?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> I'm just teasin' ya with the pics, by the way. You know I'm on Team TB!
> 
> (Crawdude - that was hilarious)


Same here TB

Thanks HOUSE


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Crawdude said:


> I'm all for making t-shirts, problem is I'm backlogged! I still haven't started Bazzin05's poster I promised for the 2014 20" smallie contest!
> 
> In order for me to make a Team TB shirt I have to actually go fishing with Trailbreaker. You down Trailbreaker?


sure am crawdude


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

HOUSE said:


> It's not Osama Bin Fishin that I'm worried about. I snapped this photo a while back down by the dam. TB was all bent outta shape after losing his Livingston Lure and after some locals started fishing too close to his spot, he absolutely lost his mind.


Hey what's going on here? House,did you get that photo off one of your drones? That's not TB in that photo.It's Abdul with a TB mask riding Clyde The Camel.They are suppose to be on a mission not fishin'.So Abdul,put the pole and mask away and get back to work.Sorry about that TB.Please excuse their behavior.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> sure am crawdude



Make sure I get an invite. I've been trying to fish with TB for 2 years now. I'm still not sure if he is a real person or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Make sure I get an invite. I've been trying to fish with TB for 2 years now. I'm still not sure if he is a real person or not...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You're saying Trailbreaker represents a repressed pathos buried deep within the angler psyche? He is a figment of our collective conscious?

This is a journey I must embark. To finally fish with TB is to finally fish with one's self.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

i am so confused by this thread, lol


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Make sure I get an invite. I've been trying to fish with TB for 2 years now. I'm still not sure if he is a real person or not...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


i am because house met me in person


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> i am because house met me in person



You expect me to believe that TB? There are some guys on here I would trust with my favorite fishing holes...but HOUSE? I may have been born at night but not last night. &#128540;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

So if I understand you correctly TB, what you are stating is, "I fish, therefore I am"?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i am because house met me in person


I met a guy at one of OSG's group meetings that _looks _like the Trailbreaker I've seen here on OGF. He had a fly rod and wouldn't drink any beer with me, though, so it couldn't have been the same guy. I think TB has an impostor!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I think TB has an impostor!



Or......a doppelgänger!?!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks house dandrews and delta oscar knows i'm real


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Trailbreaker aka Spotbuster aka Osama Bin Fishin. He recently got a new cat, I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

now thats funny right their


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

EStrong said:


> Trailbreaker aka Spotbuster aka Osama Bin Fishin. He recently got a new cat, I wonder how long this will last.



LOL good one


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed it.  See you at the dam in Hamy-ton! I'll bring the Moon Pies. LOL...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

EStrong said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.  See you at the dam in Hamy-ton! I'll bring the Moon Pies. LOL...


sounds like a plan


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Picked these up at meijer for $1.14 a pack


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

christmas lights are that price now glad i got some


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I still have some of my Christmas Lights grubs.









We'll have to meet up and toss them in the river some time soon.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

meijer sold out


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't been around much lately but reading this thread has been amazing.


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

I second kingofamberley's quote


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> meijer sold out


I saw at least 5 packs of them at the huge superstore in Western Hills. $2.50 each.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

wow they are on clearence


----------

